

The Future of Silverlight - gspyrou
http://team.silverlight.net/announcement/the-future-of-silverlight/

======
city41
I've dove deep into Silverlight as the company I work for has me writing an
extensive Silverlight app. I do question the choice of Silverlight and
Silverlight's future on the web everyday because I have yet to come across
something we are doing in SL that couldn't be done in HTML and Javascript.

I have changed my tune a bit though as I've come to appreciate Silverlight is
extremely well designed and extremely powerful. Does Silverlight really have a
compelling, deep future on websites? Eh, I don't know. _Should_ Silverlight
have some kind of compelling worthwhile future, be it on phones, tablets,
media centers and desktop apps? IMO, absolutely, it's a superb platform. For
example, if Windows Phone 7 can gain some marketshare, I'll be tickled. As I'd
take Silverlight over CocoaTouch any day.

~~~
arethuza
YMMV

For a pet project I wrote exactly the same component in Silverlight and Flex -
I much preferred Flex even though I rather like C# as a language. Now that the
fortunes of SVG seem to be reviving I see that as a better long term bet for
what I want to do.

Personally, I think Silverlight is an irrelevance: hardly anyone uses it on
the public Web and on internal applications there isn't quite the need to make
things quite as pretty as Silverlight allows.

------
robin_reala
_In contrast, since we develop all implementations of Silverlight, we can
ensure that it renders the same everywhere._

Poor little Moonlight.

~~~
city41
and I can attest moonlight doesn't render the same as silverlight. All it
takes is one ChildWindow in your app to show that.

------
dongle
TL;DR

Microsoft needs to stop assuming that people care enough to read paragraphs of
marketing-speak. It's ludicrous that it took them 1500 words to say that
they're a faster version of Flash and that they're not stepping on HTML5's
toes.

------
Setsuna
_Broadly-implemented standards are like paved roads. They help the industry
move forward together. But before you can pave a road, someone needs to blaze
a trail._

